# Manchester Meetup 2016



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Madchester Meet UP - 18 July 2016

Add your name to the list:

1. aaroncornish

2. jlarkin

3. MrBoots2u - provisional

4. coffee_john

5. jimbojohn55

6. ridland

7. Systemic Kid - provisional


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Daren said:


> Does Google translate do Northern speak?. Oh - scrub that.... It won't work anyway coz the internet hasn't arrived there from what I'm told


Tha's waistin yer time tryin t'wait fer replies from ower 'ere..

I'm waiting for't carrier pidgeon t'bring last one back..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> It's on a Monday then, so that's me out.


Yeah same here ..


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Hadn't realised it was a Monday, that'll be difficult for most folks I would have thought.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I was keen to come but week days are pretty impossible for me. Shame, would be nice to put faces to names.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think Patrick had just transposed last years date on the title here ( 18th July 2015 ) into this years calendar 2016 HOld your horses as I'm sure that's why's happened @The Systemic Kid


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Boots - here's a Doodle Meeting List

Click here  and add your name to whichever dates and times work best for you.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've filled it in, but it's depending on work. Probably would be a train job, although driving wouldn't be too bad I guess. How's everyone else getting there?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I'd probably drive (from Middlesbrough).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Probably by rail - Nadine and I would come on up. We love meeting Coffee Forums UK members and will not be able to make it to CupNorth this year


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhys said:


> I've filled it in, but it's depending on work. Probably would be a train job, although driving wouldn't be too bad I guess. How's everyone else getting there?


Horse and cart!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Horse and cart!


You're one of the posh'uns then?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

SO what date is it?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> SO what date is it?


You can influence it, I believe with the nice little linky from Mr the Kid



The Systemic Kid said:


> Thanks Boots - here's a Doodle Meeting List
> 
> Click here  and add your name to whichever dates and times work best for you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhys said:


> You're one of the posh'uns then?


Hobson's choice


----------



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

If I end up going I'll probably be driving from Cheltenham. 3 spare spaces in the car, happy to give people a lift if anyone needs one.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

jeebsy said:


> SO what date is it?


There is a choice of dates on this link http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29913-Manchester-Meetup-2016&p=397570#post397570


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Voted. 09/07 is looking like favourite


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Got my name down for this. Be good to put faces to usernames...


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm bringing my son in law who I have already got hooked on good coffee. Gave him a clever dripper, a hario grinder and a bag of beans from Hasbean.

Welcome to the dark side.

Actually it should be the light side as I have even switched him onto lighter roasts. But welcome to the dark side sounds more ominous.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Is there a date when the date is to be confirmed?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey all! Are there any volunteers to take on making the arrangements this year.

The preferred date seems to be during the day on the 9th of July

Aaron


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm not able to make that date unfortunately. I'm sure it'll be a great day though, really enjoyed it last year.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@aaroncornish what sort of work went into last year. Before I sign up I want to make sure I have the time to do it right.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Andrew

Not a huge amount. Put together rough timeline. Checked if any coffee shops had events on or reasons not to want lots of coffee geeks arriving at once.

Then just keeping a running commentary on the day so people knew where we were at


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good man, Andrew.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good man, Andrew.


I didn't volunteer yet ;-)

But yeah. I'll take on organising. Prepare for a failure to organise a drunken afternoon in a brewery.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Too late Andrew - you've been volunteered


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

To the attendees, please post suggestions otherwise it will be my selection of usual suspects. Something new would be good.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Sarcastic posts suggesting high Street chains may get you banned!!!!!


----------



## FranD (Nov 25, 2015)

I sadly can't make this, would have been nice to pop by and introduce myself; however, if it's not already on the cards, I'd massively recommend stopping by Ancoats Coffee Cafe/Roastery.

They've a really nice setup there, are top guys, and recently hosted the Northern Barista meetup, so I'm sure they'd be chuffed to have you all descend on the place.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

FranD said:


> I sadly can't make this, would have been nice to pop by and introduce myself; however, if it's not already on the cards, I'd massively recommend stopping by Ancoats Coffee Cafe/Roastery.
> 
> They've a really nice setup there, are top guys, and recently hosted the Northern Barista meetup, so I'm sure they'd be chuffed to have you all descend on the place.


I think Jamie and the crew are all top. Its a bit out of the way but might be a good starting point to get to the 3rd wave heartland in the NQ.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I think if we started there and allowed a reasonable amount of time to get into nq it would be fine


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll see what I can arrange with Jamie as an "event" to start things off like Aaron organised at Takk last year.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

So who is coming


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> So who is coming


Haven't checked yet but will probably put up an online poll to collect names and contact info

@aaroncornish do you have the schedule from last year so I could use it as a starter for ten?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Here is last years



> the plan for the day.
> 
> 10:00 start at - Takk for a cupping session and breakfast for anyone that wants it.http://takkmcr.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks @aaroncornish will try and meet your high standards from last year. Will look to mix it up with different shops but Takk will be on this schedule as it is my favourite although Ancoats Coffee Company is definitely an up and comer. The barista are extremely friendly and love to talk coffee.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Idle hands have moved - not sure their current location would fit many of us in.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Need to pull my thumb out on planning this. Will get a draft out this week so people can feedback on proposed. If anyone has any recommendations for shops which have opened in past 12 months please post here. Ancoats Coffee Company is likely to be the starting point but I have not arranged this with Jamie yet


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Is there a plan?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Is there a plan?


Time has just creeper up on me. I blame the lack of summer weather. I will sort out a proposed timetable tonight and get it firmed up with the shops tomorrow.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Idle hands have moved - not sure their current location would fit many of us in.


But we could get a beard trim or haircut for those non-bald folks.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Obviously July 9th did not happen. So the second choice is July 16th.

Proposed shops are:

Ancoats Coffee Company

Foundation

Pieminster (for lunch)

North Tea Power

Fig & Sparrow

Takk

Running order and schedule to be confirmed. Lunch? Pieminster is a repeat of last year. Its probably the best value for good food in the uber trendy Northern Quarter. Soup Kitchen is quite good but a bit self conscious and full of hipsters. If anyone has suggestions on coffee shops or food please let me know by end of Tuesday as this is all a bit last minute.

I am keeping to the Northern Quarter due to the concentration of shops. More time for coffee and less walking. Keeping Foundation on the list gives us a chance to enjoy Patrick's reaction to "bullet proof coffee"


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Great stuff. Suits me just fine.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Considering substituting Ezra & Gill for one of the repeats from last year. Has anyone been there yet and what was your experience?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Never been


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Is it just you and me going Dallah!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Is it just you and me going Dallah!


Not sure Aaron. Not getting much feedback.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Is it just you and me going Dallah!


I've sent messages to the folks who responded to the poll on possible dates. I've also asked people if we have a low attendance (like just you and me) if they would be interested in a reschedule in mid to late August

It's probably down to my last minute cock up organisation of the event.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It seems Aaron and I are the only ones available for this. Unless I hear from more people up for this Saturday I will start a new thread and reschedule in August. Probably one of the two last couple of weeks in August.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The only people to have confirmed are Lee, Callum, Aaron and I. I'm happy to go ahead with a little bijou coffee crawl. In some ways it is an advantage as we can go into some of the high quality but limited seating coffee bars like Federal and Idle Hands.

I'll still go ahead and organise a meetup for one of the last two weekends of August.

Hope to see some of you.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

i will most likely be around town. actually need my beard doing too...

giz a shout on here where your at and ill try and pop by!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi all. I've been away due to medical issues. That said, the response to this has been underwhelming to be kind. So I am going to put this to bed for now.

If anyone wants to try for this, please PM me and if I get enough expressions of interest, I will start looking to organise again.


----------

